# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Hameg HM7042-4  Τριπλο εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο

## ultra

Πωλειται το εικονιζομενο τριπλο τροφοδοτικο.
Εχει αγοραστει απο καινουριο, και ισως υπαρχει ακομα το κουτι του.
Παρεχει τρεις ανεξαρτητες εξοδους, 
που μπορουν να παραλληλιστουν η να μπουν σε σειρα.

1.  0-32V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-2Α
2.  0-5V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-5Α
3.  0-32V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-2Α

IMG_20201111_234129.jpgIMG_20201111_233633.jpgIMG_20201111_233612.jpg
Τιμη 450 ευρω
Επικοινωνια με Π.Μ.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

